#  Erste Hilfe >   verbrennung auspuff motorroller >

## falang

Hallo zusammen, 
ich habe folgende Frage; 
ich bin heute ziemlich blöd an den heißen Auspuff von einem Motorroller gekommen. Habe die Stelle zwar sofort so gut es ging gekühlt, allerdings hat sich natürlich trotzdem eine Brandblase gebildet.
Mir ist vollkommen klar, dass es am besten wäre bis morgen zu warten und dann einen Arzt entscheiden zu lassen, was zu tun ist. 
Das Problem dabei; Ich bin zur Zeit in Laos / Südostasien. Ich war schon ein mal mit einer offenen Wunde hier im Krankenhaus, das erste was wir zuhause getan haben, war den Verband (der nicht mal steril war) herunter zu reißen und es selber noch mal anständig zu säubern (es waren noch jede Menge Steinchen drin). Da war glücklicherweise ein Kumpel da, der eine Ausbildung zum Krankenpfleger macht, daher war das kein Problem.
Ein Arztbesuch ist also keine besonders sinnvolle Lösung in diesem Fall. 
Was kann ich tun? Die Blase öffnen oder nicht? Ich habe das Gefühl, wenn ich mich heute Nacht blöd drehe, geht sie so oder so auf (man beachte 5 Stunden Zeitverschiebung, es ist also schon 20:00 Uhr). Andererseits lese ich überall, dass man sie nach Möglichkeit geschlossen lassen soll.
Steriles Verbandsmaterial und genügend Desinfektionsmittel wären vorhanden.
Hilft es jetzt noch weiter zu kühlen? Gibt es irgendwelche anderen Tipps um einfach ein bisschen Flüssigkeit aus der Blase zu bekommen, damit das ganze nicht mehr ganz so gespannt ist? 
Könnt ihr mit einen Rat geben, was ich am besten tun soll? 
Vielen Dank!! 
PS: So siehts gerade aus; CIMG2817_800x600.JPG

----------


## katzograph

Hallo falang, 
bei Brandverletzungen gibt es verschiedene Ansichten über die zu ergreifenden Maßnahmen. Im Krankenhaus schneiden sie grundsätzlich die Brandblasen auf. Da können sie aber eine recht ordentliche sterile Umgebung herstellen, was man im täglichen Leben nicht immer so gut hinbekommt. Da heißt es dann vorsichtshalber Brandblase geschlossen lassen, damit keine Krankheitserreger eindringen könnnen. Ein wenig Kühlen mit kaltem Wasser hilft die Verbrennung und den Schmerz klein zu halten. Von Behandlungen mit Mehl und / oder Öl rate ich dringend ab. Normalerweise wird die Blase von selbst kleiner (sieht man ja auch auf dem Foto, dass die schon mal größer war). 
Ich würde nichts weiter machen, abgesehen das ich hier in Deutschland immer noch zum Arzt gehen würde, wenn sich Komplikationen einstellten. Und ich würde den Motorroller reparieren, so dass diese Art verletzung nicht mehr erfolgen kann.
Wünsche gute Besserung
katzograph

----------


## Schlumpfine

ich würde sagen, das kommt darauf an, wie sauber deine umgebung (zimmer/bad) ist. und ob du dir das zutraust. wir haben das öfter so gemacht und es ist nie was passiert. ich übernehm natürlich keine garantie. 
eine feine nadel sterilisieren (auskochen), die nur am stumpfen ende mit desinfizierten fingern anfassen. bein auf ein sauberes handtuch legen, sterilen verband greifbar halten. das bein großflächig mit desinfektionsmittel abreiben, die nadel nochmal kurz desinfizieren, sofort in die blase pieken und schnellstens den verband drauf.  
dann kann man auch weiter kühlen (eisbeutel). diesen vorgang täglich wiederholen, da kann man auch gleich die wundheilung beobachten.  
oder eben, wie katzograph schon sagte, alles hübsch in ruhe lassen. verband ohne jeden schnickschnack (puder/salbe) drauf und kühlen. wenn die blase dann platzt läuft die flüssigkeit in den verband. aber auch dann sollte man regelmäßig den verband wechseln. 
lg conny

----------


## falang

Hallo ihr beiden, 
danke für eure Antworten!!
Ich habe mich erstmal für die "sicherere Variante" entschieden und die Blase geschlossen gelassen. Seit heute morgen ist die Blase nun erstmal wieder größer geworden. Ich warte mal ab, werde weiter kühlen. 
Danke & viele Grüße aus Laos!

----------


## Nachtigall

Es wäre meiner Meinung nach besser, die Blase zu zu lassen. Sie trocknet normalerweise innerhalb von ein paar Tagen selber aus und geht dann von allein auf. Wenn man sie aufmacht, ohne das nötige sterile Handwerkszeug zu haben, kann sich eine schöne Infektion bilden. Ich mache mir auch manchmal eine Blase auf, aber deshalb heilt sie auch nicht schneller, sondern tut umso mehr weh, da es ja dann eine offene Wunde ist. Jedesmal denke ich mir: Hätte ich sie doch zugelassen.

----------


## falang

Hallo und noch mal vielen Dank für eure Antworten! 
Die Blase ist nun fast komplett so groß wie die verfärbte Hautfläche, die man auf dem Bild sehen kann. 
Ich hab gestern eine Brandsalbe besorgt "Burnol plus" heißt die und besteht aus "Aminacrine HCI", "Cetrimide" und "Thymol". Macht es Sinn die nun auf die geschlossene Blase zu schmieren? 
Danke und liebe Grüße aus Laos!

----------


## katzograph

Guten Morgen falang, 
nun bei Euch ist wohl schon Mittag. Burnol plus ist laut internet eine aseptische Salbe, die für Schürfwunden, Insektenstiche und kleine Brandwunden gleichermaßen gedacht ist. Sie wird wohl eher eine Entzündung verhindern, als die Brandwunde zu heilen. Ich sehe keinen Grund sie anzuwenden, solange die Blase geschlossen ist, aber schaden wird sie wohl kaum. 
Gruß
katzograph

----------


## Schlumpfine

> ...schaden wird sie wohl kaum...

 aber nur, wenn die blase auch wirklich zu its. niemals auf offene brandwunden auch nur irgendwas schmieren... erst wenn sich irgendwann schorf bildet. vielleicht wäre es doch nicht so schlecht, mal zum arzt...

----------


## Patientenschubser

KEINE Salbe auf Brandwunden!
Auch wenn sie zu sein, lass die Brandwunde zu und deck sie mit einem sauberen Verband ab.
Mehr nicht.
Wenn die Blase aufgeht lass die Haut drauf bis sie von alleine weg fällt oder die neue Haut fest bzw trocken ist.

----------


## falang

Hallo zusammen und danke erneut!!
Bisher ist die Blase weiter verschlossen und ich werde da auch ganz bestimmt nichts dran ändern.   

> ...vielleicht wäre es doch nicht so schlecht, mal zum arzt...

 ansich eine Idee, der ich nicht widersprechen möchte (auch wenn ich nicht der Typ Mensch bin, der all zu schnell zum Arzt läuft), aber ich kann eben mit Sicherheit (aus eigener Erfahrung) sagen, dass es hier im Krankenhaus alles andere als steril zu geht. Wenn ich es nicht selber schon erlebt hätte, würde ich es auch nicht glauben... Aber sterile Verbände sind hier ein Fremdwort. Ich hatte ein regelrechtes Loch in der Hand (ich bin hier ohnehin etwas vom Pech verfolgt), nachdem vielleicht die Hälfte des Drecks herausgespült wurde (allerhöchstens mit destiliertem Wasser), wurde der Hautfetzen abgetrennt, ein Stückchen Verband von der Rolle drauf und fertig. Wenn ich hier zum Arzt gehe und die Blase dort geöffnet werden sollte, bin ich mir zu 100% sicher, dass es sich entzünden wird. Da herschen hier einfach absolut andere Zustände als in Deutschland... (Weiteres Beispiel: der sogenannte "Radiologe" steht zum Schutz hinter einer Pappwand...) 
Ich werde die Blase weiterhin verbinden und hoffe, sie bleibt möglichst lang geschlossen. 
Öffnet sie sich zwangsläufig irgendwann von selbst? Zumindest die oberste Hautschicht wird ja vermutlich abgestorben sein, oder?
Gibt es irgendwelche Tricks o.ä. wie man (später) die Narbenbildung verringern kann? 
Danke & liebe Grüße  :Smiley:

----------


## katzograph

Hallo falang 
der normale Verlauf bei Brandblasen ist, dass die langsam aber sicher austrocknen. Wenn sie dann trocken und ganz flach ist, reißt sie meistens ein, so dass man sie langsam und vorsichtig abreißen kann. Die Haut darunter ist dann schon wieder vollständig erneuert, ganz glatt und rosa. Wenn die Verbrennung mehr oberflächlich ist und so sieht es auf dem Foto bald aus, bleibt keine Narbe. Die Haut bleibt noch `ne Zeit hell und ist empfindlich (Achtung Sonnenbrand vermeiden), aber eine Narbe dürfte kaum nachbleiben.
Anders sieht es aus, wenn die Blasenhaut sich vorzeitig öffnet, z.B. weil durch Salben weich gemacht wird. Dann ist die Haut darunter meist noch nicht komplett erneuert und wir haben wieder den Fall, dass sie für Entzündungen noch empfindlich ist. Also am besten die Brandblase weitgehend ignorieren, nur aufpassen, dass sie nicht verletzt wird. 
Gruß
katzograph

----------


## Schlumpfine

> KEINE Salbe auf Brandwunden!
> Auch wenn sie zu sein, lass die Brandwunde zu und deck sie mit einem sauberen Verband ab.
> Mehr nicht.
> Wenn die Blase aufgeht lass die Haut drauf bis sie von alleine weg fällt oder die neue Haut fest bzw trocken ist.

 aber wozu gibts dann brandsalben? und so spray´s für (gegen) verbrennungen?  
des jetzt nur ne frage informationshalber... 
hab früher in ner küche gearbeitet, und da wurde bei geschlossenen brandwunden und -blasen ständig mit panthenol-spray und -salbe hantiert...  
über antwort würde ich mich freuen... danke

----------


## Patientenschubser

Keine Ahnung warum es das gibt!
Ich schätze um die Kassen der Pharmaindustrie zu füllen  :Smiley: 
Bei Kleinigkeiten mag das ja sinnvoll sein damit es keine Narbenbildung gibt oder eine geringere. 
Warum bei geschlossenen Brandblasen mit Panthenolsalben/ sprays gearbeitet wurde verstehe ich nicht!
Die Blasenhaut trägt den Wirkstoff nicht weiter.....

----------


## falang

> ...
> Die Blasenhaut trägt den Wirkstoff nicht weiter.....

 Das macht definitiv Sinn!! Auch wenn ich vorher nie darüber nachgedacht habe.  :Grin:

----------


## feli

Bei sehr großen Verbrennungen benutzten früher  wir außerhalb des Gesichtes Flammazine,- ( im Kühlschrank gelagert, messerrückendick aufgetragen).
Diese verminderte das Nachbrennen, hielt die Brandwunde feucht und wirkte antibakeriell. 
Leider verfärbte sich die Haut beim Einsatz von Sulfodiazin -Silber häufig schwarz. 
Verbrennungen des Gesichtes wurden steril abgedeckt und mit 0,9 % iger NaCl Lösung feucht gehalten.
Nur ist das eine Behandlung, die für die Klinik so okay ist und wenn steril geabeitet werden kann. 
Ich würde mich das nicht in jedem Land trauen. 
Heute benutzt man eher Wundauflagen mit atraumatischer Silikonbeschichtung: CLICK
Das dürfte aber recht teuer sein. 
Die BGU in Duisburg behandelt schwer Brandverletzte so: 
- Säuberung der Wunde mit Blasenabtragung
- Wundreinigung mit Hibicet- Lsg ( antiseptikum, nicht aggresive)
- Flammazine Messerrückendick auf die Wundfläche auftragen
- GoreTex Auflage ( an den Händen GoreTex Handschuhe überziehen) und mit Heliomull fixieren
Während der Versorgung wird steril gearbeitet, d. h. Haarnetz, Steriler Kittel, sterile Handschuhe. 
Flammazine kommt allerdings immer noch zum Einstatz, obwohl dies Behandlung wegen der Hautverfärbungen umstritten ist. 
Bei meiner letzten Verbrennung bekam ich Flammazine aus dem Kühlschrank auf die Hände. 
Ich fand das sehr schmerzlindernd.
Verfärbungen hatte ich allerdings nicht, die hätten mich aber auch nicht sonderlich gestört. 
Liebe Grüße Feli

----------


## falang

Hallo zusammen und fröhliche Ostern! 
Ich habe eine (und hoffentlich letzte) Frage...
Die Blase ist vorletzte Nacht aufgegangen, war aber noch nicht komplett trocken. Wie genau das passiert ist, kann ich nicht sagen, da ich ja geschlafen habe. Als ich früh morgens bemerkt habe, dass der Verband feucht war, habe ich ihn sofort gewechselt und großzügig desinfiziert.
Die neue Hautschicht ist noch nicht komplett vorhanden. Wie lang ist es ratsam weiter ein Pflaster / Verband drauf zu machen? Ansich braucht die Wunde (so wie Schnittwunden etc. auch) ja vermutlich auch Luft zum Heilen, oder? Ich will aber keinesfalls das Risiko einer Entzüdung eingehen!
Als ich das Pflaster erneut gewechselt habe, klebte es an einer Stelle ein ganz kleines wenig fest. Das ließ sich aber ohne neue Schäden lösen. Gibt es irgendwelche Tricks, um zu verhindern, dass die sterile Auflage an der Wunde fest "klebt"? 
Wäre super, wenn ihr noch ein Mal ein paar Ratschläge hättet.
Ich hoffe, damit ist es dann wirklich getan und es gibt keinerlei weitere Probleme.

----------


## Schlumpfine

ich kenne leider keinen trick... schade... wie siehts da mit apotheken aus? 
es gibt nämlich spezielle pflaster, die nicht auf wunden festkleben und luftdurchlässig sind, und trotzdem steril... siehe den beitrag über dir.... 
da du dort in nicht ganz so sauberer umgebung bist würde ich verband drauflassen, bis die neue haut komplett da ist. 
schöne ostertage noch...

----------


## feli

Es gibt sicherlich diese Salbenplatten, die man unter einen Verband legt auch in Apotheken.
Das wird eine Frage des Preises sein.
zb. Jelonet,- 
In der Klinik haben wir früher die Verbände der Brandwunden in warmen Wasser gelöst.
Wie ist die Wasserqualität in dem Land in dem Du dich aufhältst?
Evtl. reicht einweichen mit Mineralwasser aus.
Alternativ kann die Vebandsauflage zb. mit Octenisept getränkt werden, bis sie sich leicht lösen läßt.
Liebe Grüße feli

----------


## falang

Die Wasserqualität ist so, dass man es aus der Leitung keines Falls trinken kann ohne Durchfall o.ä. zu bekommen.
Ich weiß nicht genau, ob es hier (eher ländlich) tatsächlich solche Salbenauflagen gibt, wenn ja, wüsste ich nicht, wie ich es beschreiben soll. Ich kanns mir aber ehrlich gesagt auch eher nicht vorstellen.
Die Plaster sind laut Beschriftung atmungsaktiv. 
Ich habe nun zunächst versucht die Auflagefläche mit Desinfektionsmittel einzuweichen und dann komplet zu lösen. Das ging auf jeden Fall schon mal etwas besser. 
Hoffen wir einfach, dass es bald abgeheilt ist und ich ohne Pflaster auskomme. :-)

----------

